# OT: Knicks trade for Curry



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

what do you guys think of NY getting Curry and A.Davis?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Knicks trade*

It'll help them, but LB will have his hands full.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Knicks trade*

a lot of Knick fans think they're better than you guys now I dont but do you guys think they make the playoffs?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks trade*



kamaze said:


> a lot of Knick fans think they're better than you guys now I dont but do you guys think they make the playoffs?


I think the Knicks will barely miss the playoffs.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't understand the move

you have Jerome James and Channing Frye

why trade for another center and lose your best PF.

Sweetney was just coming along too.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

so who wants to guess what game Eddy Curry's heart explodes during?

that was tasteless, edit that if you must moderators


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> so who wants to guess what game Eddy Curry's heart explodes during?
> 
> that was tasteless, edit that if you must moderators


I don't know what all the risk is, but a heart problem isn't something to brush aside, and I hope it's not as serious as the Bulls were making it out to be.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> I don't know what all the risk is, but a heart problem isn't something to brush aside, and I hope it's not as serious as the Bulls were making it out to be.


the fact that he denied it and said 'it's a violation of my privacy' and then got traded for basically nothing means something is up.

generally when you say 'it's a violation of my privacy' you're just trying to throw everything into a loophole because you know they're right. it's just like kids saying they don't want to be drug tested because it 'invades their privacy.' if it wasn't that serious he would have just taken the DNA test.

EDIT: Isiah being the GM who traded for him doesn't really help his case, either


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Antonio Davis stays on the Knicks, he alone wins the deal for them. They went from a team with a terrible front court, to one with depth. We criticized their pickups of Jerome James (because he got cash, he's going to punch out) and Channing Frye (he's not a center, and is extra soft), so they obviously needed to add something.

Sweetney was coming along, but it's not like he's impossible to replace.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If Antonio Davis stays on the Knicks, he alone wins the deal for them. They went from a team with a terrible front court, to one with depth. We criticized their pickups of Jerome James (because he got cash, he's going to punch out) and Channing Frye (he's not a center, and is extra soft), so they obviously needed to add something.
> 
> Sweetney was coming along, but it's not like he's impossible to replace.


But what good is a deep frontcout if no one can play defense and with the backcourt hogging the ball.
Curry and James are not defensive C's. Fry is a rookie so the jury is still out on him. The only one there is Davis and hes old, how much does he have in his tank? Crawford, Marbury and Q will all demand shots
so how many shots do you expect the frontcourt to take? LB is a good coach but hes not a miracle worker. In the playoffs he was complaing that the guards werent sharing he ball with the bigs, imagine with Marbury and Crawford on your team both playing the point. The way that team is built is not going to get them anywhere.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think how much the backcourt hogs the ball is overrated, especially Marbury. If there's one thing LB is going to demand with these players is for the ball to go into the post, he's the same coach who wanted to make Mutombo into an offensive weapon. When Marbury has players with him, he is more than willing to distribute the ball, he's just got this unfair knock against him while he's playing with nothing that he's selfish.

I honestly don't see how this could be a bad trade for the Knicks, did they have anyone in their front court before the trade who could play defense? Antonio Davis could be good for up to 20 minutes a night, which is more than the Knicks could've got from someone before this.

They lost Tim Thomas and Sweetney in this one, I mean that's the definition of losing nothing.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think how much the backcourt hogs the ball is overrated, especially Marbury. If there's one thing LB is going to demand with these players is for the ball to go into the post, he's the same coach who wanted to make Mutombo into an offensive weapon. When Marbury has players with him, he is more than willing to distribute the ball, he's just got this unfair knock against him while he's playing with nothing that he's selfish.
> 
> I honestly don't see how this could be a bad trade for the Knicks, did they have anyone in their front court before the trade who could play defense? Antonio Davis could be good for up to 20 minutes a night, which is more than the Knicks could've got from someone before this.
> 
> They lost Tim Thomas and Sweetney in this one, I mean that's the definition of losing nothing.


I know this argument has been used many times over but look.

Marbury has had Martin, Stoudamire, Shawn Marion, Killtes, KG, Joe Johnson to name a few. All of those players improved once he left the team. Especially Joe Johnson and Martin. To say hes never had a decent player with him is not true. Ive seen Marbury play, A lot both on the nets, suns and knicks, he ges a lot of assits because he has the ball with him a lot of the time. Hes a good player, but hes a SG not a PG. And unfortunatly hes their best pg. LB had a problem with billups and hamilton not sharing, imagine wth Crawfod, Q and Marbury who are notorious chuckers. They will drive him crazy.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

SixersFan said:


> I don't know what all the risk is, but a heart problem isn't something to brush aside, and I hope it's not as serious as the Bulls were making it out to be.


John Paxon better hope his heart condition is that SERIOUS because I would fire his arse cause he just gave away a good center, and we all know how big men are hard to come by especially those averaging 16ppg.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I know this argument has been used many times over but look.
> 
> Marbury has had Martin, Stoudamire, Shawn Marion, Killtes, KG, Joe Johnson to name a few. All of those players improved once he left the team. Especially Joe Johnson and Martin. To say hes never had a decent player with him is not true. Ive seen Marbury play, A lot both on the nets, suns and knicks, he ges a lot of assits because he has the ball with him a lot of the time. Hes a good player, but hes a SG not a PG. And unfortunatly hes their best pg. LB had a problem with billups and hamilton not sharing, imagine wth Crawfod, Q and Marbury who are notorious chuckers. They will drive him crazy.


Well let me attack this overused point..

First Marbury's years in New Jersey, the Nets were an injured group. There's no arguing that a lot of guys came back from injury when Kidd came into town. Kittles was missing huge chunks of years, K-Mart broke his leg, KVH was missing games. So that's an unfair thing to use.

Joe Johnson was coming off the bench when Marbury was there, Amare was ROY and then missed a huge chunk of games in his sophmore season.

KG is a completely different dynamic (as is Amare) because young players tend to get better especially when they have a large amount of talent. To even insinuate that Marbury was holding KG back is ludicrous.

Also, I never said that Marbury never played with anyone decent. The chucking isn't really arguing against my point, since my whole argument is the Knicks are better after making this trade than they were before hand. I still don't see how anyone can say different. I'm not saying they're a championship threat, or even a threat to win the Atlantic.. but they are better.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

right now it looks like the Curry deal is being stalled, my guess is doctors cant figure out Curry's heart prob. Knick fans are already saying if we dont get Curry we move on, its hilarious bc two days ago he was the 2nd best center in the league he was a beast according to them now their talking about how Curry isnt better than Sweetney in rebounding and defense. Great stuff


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> Knick fans are already saying if we dont get Curry we move on, its hilarious bc two days ago he was the 2nd best center in the league he was a beast according to them now their talking about how Curry isnt better than Sweetney in rebounding and defense. Great stuff


Who said that? Certainly not on the Knicks board, because I go through threads like a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

another forum Kitty


----------

